# State Migration Program Updates for ALL STATES



## Big Bob (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi All
These are all State Migration Program Updates till October 12, 2010 as per official websites :

SA :
When will the State Migration Plan be ready and implemented? 
A. We continue to work closely with the Federal Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) in preparation of the State Migration Plan. Regrettably, a date has not been identified. However, the application system may be re-instated to offer sponsorships for a limited number of occupations in the very near future. Monitor this website regularly for updates.

ACT :
2010/2011 ACT State Migration Plan (SMP) Skills List.
It is expected that the 2010/2011 SMP Skills List will be published in October 2010 when the ACT State Migration Plan is announced.

WA:
State Migration Plan
5 October 2010
The Government of Western Australia's State Migration Plan is currently with the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship for final sign off. The Plan will introduce the Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupations List.
Details of the State Migration Plan, State Sponsorship criteria and the re-opening of applications for State Sponsorship will be available on the website in the coming weeks.
Keep checking our website for updates on the release of the State Migration Plan.

VA:
Eligibility Lists
The Victorian Government is currently developing its State Migration Plan. Information about the plan and new sponsorship eligibility lists will be available on this website when they are complete. Only occupations included on Victoria’s sponsorship eligibility lists will be considered for sponsorship. The new arrangements will be in place after 1 November 2010. 
No further applications for Victorian Government skilled visa sponsorship will be accepted from 1 July 2010, to allow for implementation of the State Migration Plan.

QLD:
State Migration Plan
A Queensland State-sponsored and State regional-sponsored Migration Plan has been developed, and will be put in place subject to agreement with the Australian Government. Until the Plan is in place, Queensland may continue to nominate suitable applicants with an occupation on the current Queensland Eligible Skills Lists as long as the occupation is also on the Australian Government's Skilled Occupation List (SOL)
For information on current priority processing arrangements for your visa, please contact the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Thats it ! I tried collating all :juggle:

regards 

Bob


----------



## mini70 (Oct 16, 2010)

can anyone provide me with sample CV of international level for accountants, and commitment letter?


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot Bob
Good Luck 4 all


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 16, 2010)

Carol E said:


> Thanks a lot Bob
> Good Luck 4 all


thanks for appreciating Carol :yo: I am behind all state websites like a CIA agent :spy:...any new updates in SMP ..I am gonna put in right away... cheers !

regards

Bob


----------



## xxxxxxxxxlanambiar (Jun 25, 2010)

Big Bob said:


> Hi All
> These are all State Migration Program Updates till October 12, 2010 as per official websites :
> 
> SA :
> ...



Dear Bob

Please help me to answer below questions in SA online application.

Thanks in advance


*1-What research have you undertaken of the job market in South Australia outside of your nominated occupation? Detail what sort of research you conducted and your understanding and own analysis of the other employment prospects and opportunities that may exist for you in South Australia.

2-Please detail what sort of research you conducted and your understanding and own analysis of the employment prospects and opportunities that may exist for you in South Australia.
*



3-MARCH-2010: TRA Applied( Electronic equipment trade person)
29-May-2010: +ive TRA RESULT
17-JULY-2010: IELTS Results-6 in each band
XX-XX-2010: Uploading SA SMP


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

lanambiar said:


> Dear Bob
> 
> Please help me to answer below questions in SA online application.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Lanambiar, 

If you haven't already done so try doing a search of forum to find your answer since this has come up before. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Big Bob said:


> thanks for appreciating Carol :yo: I am behind all state websites like a CIA agent :spy:...any new updates in SMP ..I am gonna put in right away... cheers !
> 
> regards
> 
> Bob


Hey Mr Bond... you forgot the Northern Territory and Tasmania!


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 16, 2010)

*edited*



zambezi.king said:


> Hey Mr Bond... you forgot the Northern Territory and Tasmania!


King

They are still in progress.

Just to let you know NT is taking sponsorships for application in NT baseline lists of applications. So that you can apply. You need to have your occupation in this list as this is also considered as skilled shortage list.

Copy paste this on your browser

migration.nt.gov.au/documents/NT_BaselineList_%202009.pdf

Tasmania still waiting as well.

regards Bob


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 16, 2010)

*1-What research have you undertaken of the job market in South Australia outside of your nominated occupation? Detail what sort of research you conducted and your understanding and own analysis of the other employment prospects and opportunities that may exist for you in South Australia.

A: You need to tell them that what you have researched that what will be the job conditions , job laws and how exactly you will analyse it which related to you job search.Means whether you will hire and agency to search or whether you will posts resume in websites like seek.au etc. What extra effort you will put in before coming to OZ to get yourself a suitable employment.


2-Please detail what sort of research you conducted and your understanding and own analysis of the employment prospects and opportunities that may exist for you in South Australia.

You need to show them your homework..to make it simple.. they mean that if they give you sponsorship...how much prepared you are to come right away and get a suitable job.This checks your job readiness too.
*

cheers~!
regards

Bob


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

Great Summary of the SMP update. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

*Hi Bob*

Hi BOB,

Thanks for sharing info, I think you are currently in chandigarh, what info you have regarding NT state PR, is some one applying from their to NT state PR, what other info you haver regarding NT, pls. share.

I am confuse becuase NT is having different lists and i think everyone have different criteria????? 

Please share info mate....

Thanks,

Mohit


----------



## xxxxxxxxxlanambiar (Jun 25, 2010)

Big Bob said:


> *1-What research have you undertaken of the job market in South Australia outside of your nominated occupation? Detail what sort of research you conducted and your understanding and own analysis of the other employment prospects and opportunities that may exist for you in South Australia.
> 
> A: You need to tell them that what you have researched that what will be the job conditions , job laws and how exactly you will analyse it which related to you job search.Means whether you will hire and agency to search or whether you will posts resume in websites like seek.au etc. What extra effort you will put in before coming to OZ to get yourself a suitable employment.
> 
> ...


Dear Bob
thank you very much and appreciate.:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello, I have heard thats NSW ans WA SMP is out. is that true?


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 16, 2010)

mohitrahuja said:


> Hi BOB,
> 
> Thanks for sharing info, I think you are currently in chandigarh, what info you have regarding NT state PR, is some one applying from their to NT state PR, what other info you haver regarding NT, pls. share.
> 
> ...


Mohit

You need a relative or a friend as well whom you know in NT. NT has all in all a differnt sponsorship criteria. Its you need to have it on list (lists given are 2009 baseline occupations).Better try your luck some other state. Its more complicated as far as I knw.

regards Bob


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 16, 2010)

ozmigration said:


> Hello, I have heard thats NSW ans WA SMP is out. is that true?


FALSE


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

From ACT today, regarding SMP:



> Nov 1 is the date projected by DIAC for commencement - fingers crossed


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

Big Bob said:


> Mohit
> 
> You need a relative or a friend as well whom you know in NT. NT has all in all a differnt sponsorship criteria. Its you need to have it on list (lists given are 2009 baseline occupations).Better try your luck some other state. Its more complicated as far as I knw.
> 
> regards Bob


NT requires hard copy and waiting time is 30 weeks. For patient people only


----------



## xxxxxxxxxlanambiar (Jun 25, 2010)

*Planning levels reached*



lanambiar said:


> Dear Bob
> thank you very much and appreciate.:clap2::clap2::clap2:



Dear all

SA-Planning levels have been reached for the following occupations for the 2010-11 Program Year and are no longer available for State Sponsorship:

233211 - Civil Engineer
261313 - Software Engineer
261312 - Developer Programmer
261111 - ICT Business Analyst
261112 - Systems Analyst
233513 - Production or Plant Engineer
Immigration SA will not be proceeding with applications that have been submitted (including those with all essential documents).


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Bib,

Any good news from WA for SS?

Regards
navendum





Big Bob said:


> thanks for appreciating Carol :yo: I am behind all state websites like a CIA agent :spy:...any new updates in SMP ..I am gonna put in right away... cheers !
> 
> regards
> 
> Bob


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 16, 2010)

*State Migration Program Updates till November 17*

State Migration Program Updates for ALL STATES
Hi All
These are all State Migration Program Updates till November 13, 2010 as per official websites :

SA :
2 November 2010
Planning levels exist for all occupations, Immigration SA would like to advise that the following occupations have reached their planning levels for the 2010-11 Program Year. These occupations have been removed from the South Australian State Sponsorship Interim Occupations List and are no longer available for State Sponsorship:
323112 - Aircraft Maintenance Engineer (Mechanical)
233611 - Mining Engineer (excluding Petroleum)
341112 - Electrician (Special Class)
233213- Quantity Surveyor
233211 - Civil Engineer
261313 - Software Engineer
261312 - Developer Programmer
261111 - ICT Business Analyst
261112 - Systems Analyst
233513 - Production or Plant Engineer
All applications that have been submitted online and have sent all the essential documents will not proceed. Please monitor this website for the occupations that are included in the next Program year.
Alternatively, some of these occupations may be considered under Off List criteria – details will be published on this website when the State Migration Plan is implemented.
Interim List :
Home :: Make The Move

WA:
State Migration Plan
5 October 2010
The Government of Western Australia's State Migration Plan is currently with the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship for final sign off. The Plan will introduce the Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupations List.
Details of the State Migration Plan, State Sponsorship criteria and the re-opening of applications for State Sponsorship will be available on the website in the coming weeks.
Keep checking our website for updates on the release of the State Migration Plan.

VA:
Eligibility Lists
Last updated: 03 Nov 2010
The Victorian Government State Sponsorship Eligibility list provides information on occupations eligible for consideration for state sponsorship under the Skilled-Sponsored (176) visa and the Skilled-Regional Sponsored (475 and 487) visa, including specialisations and requirements.
http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au...t-Nov-2010.pdf
http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au...s-Nov-2010.pdf

QLD:
A Queensland State-sponsored and State regional-sponsored Migration Plan has been developed, and will be put in place subject to agreement with the Australian Government. Until the Plan is in place, Queensland may continue to nominate suitable applicants with an occupation on the current Queensland Eligible Skills Lists as long as the occupation is also on the Australian Government's Skilled Occupation List (SOL).

ACT:
SMP Occupation List Updates
The SDL lists will be updated on a regular basis to show the current status of the skill demand against each occupation
Business and Industry Development - SMP Occupation List

NT :
Skilled - Sponsored Visa
The Department of Immigration and Citizenship has approved a separate list from the Northern Territory Government for the purpose of Territory Nomination under this visa scheme. In exceptional circumstances occupations which are not listed may be considered for nomination from the Northern Territory Government. 
The Northern TerritoryﾠBaseline Listﾠof Occupationsﾠis specifically developed for the purpose of these programs.
http://www.migration.nt.gov.au/docum...#37;202009.pdf

TASMANIA:
The Tasmanian Government has suspended the assessment of applications for offshore Skilled Sponsored (SS) subclass 176 visas and Skilled Regional Sponsored (SRS) subclass 475 visas until further notice. The suspension will take place whilst the Tasmanian Government reviews current sponsorship policies. During this period the assessment of all other sponsorship applications will remain unchanged.
tried collating all 

regards 

Bob :boxing:


----------

